# 4.0s in 650 h1



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

were do you get 4.0 gears? is it a custom thing or what? all help appreciated!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm not sure that you can just order some from the factory, but if you can it will be VERY expensive. You could always find someone that's parting out a mud pro or something, they have the 4.0's in them. Or even an Arctic Cat with the 650 v2 in it like mine, it came with 4.0's also.


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

okay! thanks for the help man


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

or an 07-08 400. but you can use your 3.6 ring gears if you get a 9 tooth pinion for the 4.0s. you will have to shim the ring gear over to make it mesh right but it will work. i have a 3.6 ring gear in my front diff. (but IMO you really dont need 4.0s for that 650 because it has enough low end grunt for just about any size tire. and if you are gonna get 4.0s, you need to brace up your front and rear diff, because the torque that motor makes will twist the diffs in the frame and make them go BOOM.) i've seen it happen alot.


----------

